# So You Think You Can Dance S906 6/27/12 meet the top 20



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

No results show this year. Two winners. 

Mixing it up this year.

Crappy PQ -- I just tweaked my antenna and I'm still seeing pixelation. But what do you know? Picture is perfect during the commercials.

BiH FOX.

Edited to add: I forgot to put a spoilers / no spoilers reference in the title, but there aren't any competition performances in this show. This is the "get to know them" show and it's all lovey-dovey tonight.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Was fine for me picture quality wise. Anyways so if there is no results show it will all be decided by the judges? or will they somehow do live voting? I'm confused. Personally having the mostly idiot voters removed couldn't be a bad thing right?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

One show a week will include the results from live voting with a dash of judges Nigel's decision- how they will work it in remains to be seen.

I found myself wishing it was So You Think You Can Dance Ballet Edition- loved seeing those three.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

There was no competition last night, just results and then they all did dancing? I need to find a list of the top 20. I'm not sure I need to watch it unless someone did something incredible already.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I loved the three ballet dancers - I couldn't take my eyes off the girl. I wonder how long Cyrus will last. He's no Twitch, that's for sure, and they have to real hip-hop dancers this year. I still really like martial arts guy (whose name I have already forgotten since the last thread). I'm looking forward to see what happens with all these dancers when the choreographers get their hands on them.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> There was no competition last night, just results and then they all did dancing? I need to find a list of the top 20. I'm not sure I need to watch it unless someone did something incredible already.












Boys:
Cole Horibe (martial arts fusion), Cyrus "Glitch" Spencer (animated popping), Daniel Baker (ballet), George Lawrence II (contemporary), Will Thomas (contemporary), Dareian Kujawa (contemporary), Brandon Mitchell (stepping), Matthew Kazmierczak (contemporary), Nick Bloxsom-Carter (ballroom), and Chehon Wespi-Tschopp (ballet).

Girls:
Eliana Girard (contemporary ballet), Amelia Lowe (contemporary), Janelle Issis (bellydance), Witney Carson (ballroom), Amber Jackson (contemporary), Lindsay Arnold (ballroom), Alexa Anderson (contemporary), Janaya French (lyrical contemporary), Tiffany Maher (jazz), and Audrey Case (jazz).


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> There was no competition last night, just results and then they all did dancing?


Yes. There would not have been enough time to announce the 20 finalists and then do 10 couples routines. Besides, there's no episode next week (I assume they figure that too many people will be out watching fireworks to be home to watch and then vote).

Speaking of which, I was slightly surprised they admitted this year that the "green mile" didn't take place in Vegas at the end of Vegas week, but was in Hollywood after a few weeks' break. I was also a little surprised that both of the two ballroom roommates made it; I was expecting them to be the last two remaining for the final female spot.

(Oh, and for those of you new to SYTYCD, the reason Cat introduces the judges as "Here are your..." and then the audience yells out "Judges!" is, in earlier seasons, Cat was notorious for pronouncing the word "jidges" (or, on occasion, "jerdges").)



Cearbhaill said:


> One show a week will include the results from live voting with a dash of judges Nigel's decision- how they will work it in remains to be seen.


Here's what we know so far, based on what Nigel has said:

The top 20 perform on 7/11, and viewers can vote at the end of the show.

The top 20 perform again on 7/18; after each dance, Nigel will inform each couple whether or not they were in the bottom three of the voting from the previous week. The decision on who to cut will be based in part on how well the bottom three couples did on the second show; this is intended to replace the "dance for your life" solos (although they can ask one or more dancers to do solos anyway).

Here's the schedule, from various sources:
7/11 - Top 20
7/18 - Top 20 perform; one couple cut
7/25 - Top 18 perform; one couple cut
8/1 - pre-empted (Fox does not want to air new episodes of its reality shows against the Olympics)
8/8 - pre-empted
8/15 - Top 16 perform; one couple cut
8/22 - Top 14 perform; one couple cut
8/29 - Top 12 perform; one couple cut
9/5 - Top 10 perform with All-Stars; two dancers cut
Because The X Factor begins on 9/12, the last two episodes are on Tuesdays:
9/11 - Top 8 perform with All-Stars; two dancers cut
9/18 - Winners announced

What I want to know is,
(a) are they going to eliminate couples, or can they eliminate one man and one woman from different couples if they want;
(b) if they do break up couples, then how do they handle the couple formed by the two "singles"? Are they automatically in next week's bottom three? Can people vote for them based on how well they performed with their now-eliminated partners? Or, if the performance episodes are pre-recorded, will they have them do a routine at the end of the show?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> Boys:
> Cole Horibe (martial arts fusion), Cyrus "Glitch" Spencer (animated popping), Daniel Baker (ballet), George Lawrence II (contemporary), Will Thomas (contemporary), Dareian Kujawa (contemporary), Brandon Mitchell (stepping), Matthew Kazmierczak (contemporary), Nick Bloxsom-Carter (ballroom), and Chehon Wespi-Tschopp (ballet).
> 
> Girls:
> Eliana Girard (contemporary ballet), Amelia Lowe (contemporary), Janelle Issis (bellydance), Witney Carson (ballroom), Amber Jackson (contemporary), Lindsay Arnold (ballroom), Alexa Anderson (contemporary), Janaya French (lyrical contemporary), Tiffany Maher (jazz), and Audrey Case (jazz).


Awesome thank you!!! 
I'll have to go back and figure out who each of them are now as that picture has them all done up and I only recognize a few of the ones I liked throughout the auditions.



That Don Guy said:


> Here's what we know so far, based on what Nigel has said:
> 
> The top 20 perform on 7/11, and viewers can vote at the end of the show.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You guys are saving me all kinds of time searching.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> There was no competition last night, just results and then they all did dancing? I need to find a list of the top 20. I'm not sure I need to watch it unless someone did something incredible already.


Don't you have a TiVo? Just FF through all the selection stuff and watch the performances. Of course, the problem with doing THAT is that you miss all the zingers. ("At least we know they're real!" OMG!)

My faves, in order:


the ballet performance
the baseball number with Cole, Brandon, and Cyrus
top 10 guys
top "20" number with Mia

I liked the choreography of the ballroom number, but I didn't think Nick was as strong as the two girls.

My beef about this Top 20? They put through too many people that I already like. It is going to suck watching them go early.

By the end of the selection stuff, I found myself wishing they had not put Cyrus and Amelia through. I wish they had thrown them back into the pool to grow up one more year.

The surprise: I liked Will in the off-stage bit.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

As always the girls look better than the boys. 

Is there something different with the stage this year? Did adding those pieces on the side make it smaller? This is a good thing because most dancers were getting lost on that huge stage.

Oh and I know Mia Michaels is weird but what was with that wig?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

murgatroyd said:


> Don't you have a TiVo? Just FF through all the selection stuff and watch the performances.


It's recorded and waiting but I was exhausted last night so I went to bed early. And I was hoping I could just skip or skim through later when I get time. BUT I kinda wanted to know the results now and didn't want to risk skipping over any of the actual competition.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

No results for this show -- this is the "meet and greet" where they reveal the Top 20 and show them off in performances where the similar-styled dancers are grouped together.



mwhip said:


> Is there something different with the stage this year? Did adding those pieces on the side make it smaller? This is a good thing because most dancers were getting lost on that huge stage.


I had forgotten about the new new set. Yes, they've introduced some horizontals into the set, sort of an homage to all the levels in the old set. I still like the old set better.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Hmmm very interesting way to do things. Makes sense. No results show filler either!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> No results for this show -- this is the "meet and greet" where they reveal the Top 20 and show them off in performances where the similar-styled dancers are grouped together.
> 
> I had forgotten about the new new set. Yes, they've introduced some horizontals into the set, sort of an homage to all the levels in the old set. I still like the old set better.


Yes the original stage with the stairs was the best. At least with this stage now they have figured out how to use the horizontals to make it smaller for small groups and can move them for large groups. Much better than watching a solo or couple try to fill it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd also like to add this. No matter how cute Zooey Deschanel is, she is an awful judge!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The original stage with the stairs had a "meet in the warehouse and have a dance-off" vibe. That feel is totally gone now.

I understand that it would have been a pain to re-create that on tour, and that once you had a set design for touring, and another set for the main show, now you have two set designs to cope with, which is a pain. But I miss the old set.

And hey, if you want to have an All-Star Game tie in, and a guest judge on the same show, why not have a baseball player on the panel? Call up any number of former Oakland As players who have performed in the Nutcracker Ballet, that way you can have a baseball player who has actual _experience performing on stage_. 

Either plug the All-Star Game OR plug Zoey's show. Doing both in the same show is too much off-topic FOXitude.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> The original stage with the stairs had a "meet in the warehouse and have a dance-off" vibe. That feel is totally gone now.
> 
> I understand that it would have been a pain to re-create that on tour, and that once you had a set design for touring, and another set for the main show, now you have two set designs to cope with, which is a pain. But I miss the old set.
> 
> ...


+1 on that. Zooey was probably one of the worst judges I have ever seen and I think she knew she was there purely for promotional reasons and I also think she knew she as a fail!

I sure hope Nigel tones down the cross promoting and focuses on quality.
I also felt for a while like Bruno was doing a bloviating ventriloquist act with the judges. I am wondering if Nigel feels like this is his last shot.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I felt kinda bad for Zooey. It was like she was under contract to be there and was doing her best to contribute but it was almost like the suits didn't care and just wanted her out there. At least it happened on this show and not one where actual judging was needed.

Oh and no one has mentioned Desmond Richardson and is partner are here all season long to choreograph!?! Awesome.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

they need to get rid of Sonya Tayeh all her routines look/feel exactly the same.

Bring back Wade Robson !


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

tem said:


> they need to get rid of Sonya Tayeh all her routines look/feel exactly the same.
> 
> Bring back Wade Robson !


Indeed, I'm pretty sure I could identify one of her routines without them saying whose it was.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Don't you have a TiVo? Just FF through all the selection stuff and watch the performances. Of course, the problem with doing THAT is that you miss all the zingers. ("At least we know they're real!" OMG!)


I did just that and I missed the zinger. I'm guessing it was about the ballroom dancing girl, right? What was the context/full zinger?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

In the top-10-boys piece choreographed by Sonya Tayeh, Will confesses in the rehearsal footage that he is not keen to dance with his shirt off: "I got some jiggle going on." 

After the performance, Cat asks him "Did you just shimmy?" and Will says "It just moves!" and she says "at least we know it's real."


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

MIA rules


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I probably would not watch this show if Cat Deeley was not the hostess. She is soooooo good at her job. I didn't realize she was so tall until she stood between the two small girl dancers and described herself as the "giant".


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> In the top-10-boys piece choreographed by Sonya Tayeh, Will confesses in the rehearsal footage that he is not keen to dance with his shirt off: "I got some jiggle going on."
> 
> After the performance, Cat asks him "Did you just shimmy?" and Will says "It just moves!" and she says "at least we know it's real."


LOL

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Indeed, I'm pretty sure I could identify one of her routines without them saying whose it was.


Well to be fair, the same can be said about Robson's routines. But in a good way.



That Don Guy said:


> (Oh, and for those of you new to SYTYCD, the reason Cat introduces the judges as "Here are your..." and then the audience yells out "Judges!" is, in earlier seasons, Cat was notorious for pronouncing the word "jidges" (or, on occasion, "jerdges").)


Although I'm aware of the history (I've watched every season), this little bit still grates on me as lame and annoying. If it weren't for this one thing I'd put Cat as right up there in the "hosts pantheon", second to Jeff Probst (he wins going away, though, because his job is so much harder and more integral--he _is_ that show in so many ways). With it... well maybe she's still up there. But I still hate it!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Almost didn't recognize Mia. Lips plumped and botox injected, she had to really force that smile.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I'd also like to add this. No matter how cute Zooey Deschanel is, she is an awful judge!


Yup, useless cheerleading.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Yup, useless cheerleading.


Is she related to Emily Deschanel of "Bones"? She looks like her.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

cmgal said:


> Is she related to Emily Deschanel of "Bones"? She looks like her.


sister


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

My early prediction is for Amelia to win. She just seems so authentic. Even though Zooey is a so-so judge, I agree with her comment to Amelia - that it seems like she is lit from within.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Or Amelia could be like Jordan C. , who did a kick-ass audition but whose talent there didn't translate across to the show. 

I adore her, but I think Nigel's caution to her in Vegas week (backed up by L'il C), is dead on. She needs to work at bringing her gift to other people's choreography.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> My early prediction is for Amelia to win. She just seems so authentic. Even though Zooey is a so-so judge, I agree with her comment to Amelia - that it seems like she is lit from within.


Wouldn't surprise me, I find that I really don't like Amelia for some reason, similar to how I never really liked last years winner.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I think Amelia is a vampire. It doesn't appear she has any blood in her body. 

When she dances her own stuff, she's gorgeous. When she dances someone else's choreography? It doesn't flow. Like Nigel & L'il C said - if she can't bring it, she's not going to last at all.

Alexa is going to have the same problem. Part of me doesn't wonder if they put her through this time so that they could be done with her. She has zero stage presence, IMO.

I'm kind of not happy that they put Cyrus in instead of the guy that could actually /dance/ (blanking on his name). I realize that they are going for stars that can dance instead of dance stars this season, but it still didn't feel right.

And why does it seem like 50% of the girls are interchangeable? Petite & blonde. That must be Nigel's type.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

There's more than a few long curly haired brunette girls this season, too.
If one of them was smart they'd come back with short red hair to differentiate themselves before voting begins. Allegiances form early in popular vote shows and if you don't stand out you fade away.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> There's more than a few long curly haired brunette girls this season, too.


I meant in general, over the last 9 seasons. They seem to be disproportionately represented.



> If one of them was smart they'd come back with short red hair to differentiate themselves before voting begins. Allegiances form early in popular vote shows and if you don't stand out you fade away.


See, I LIKE that idea.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The SYTYCD website has pages up with photos and bios of the contestants. One of the things listed are their dream dance partners from previous seasons of SYTYCD. It's interesting to see which dancers got picked. Some dancers stuck with one partner; one dancer picked one guy and one girl, one person has four (make up your mind, darlin').

It's amazing to me how many of the dream dance partners are dancers who made me say 'meh'. It would be fun to watch tapes of previous shows and have them try to point out to me the stuff I missed. But there have been some pretty amazing dancers who didn't get picked by any of this years' top 20.

Maybe some of it is a height thing. It seems like we've got a LOT of tall dancers this year.

Edited to add: Cearbhaill is smart about the hair thing, but the ideal time to do it would be between Vegas and when all the publicity stills were shot for the show (e.g. like Amber did). I think it's a bit late to do it now.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

When ranking show hosts don't forget Tom Bergeron. I'd put him in a tie with Cat and both above Probst (because he doesn't improv as well as the other two IMO).

Didn't Mia have cancer, and isn't that why the wig?


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Maybe some of it is a height thing. It seems like we've got a LOT of tall dancers this year.


Interesting, because I was thinking we seemed to have a lot of short dancers this year. Maybe there's just nobody that's "normal" height, and we have extremes instead.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> When ranking show hosts don't forget Tom Bergeron. I'd put him in a tie with Cat and both above Probst (because he doesn't improv as well as the other two IMO).
> 
> Didn't Mia have cancer, and isn't that why the wig?


Seriously? Bergeron? Didn't he host Americas Funniest Home Videos after Saget?


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Seriously? Bergeron? Didn't he host Americas Funniest Home Videos after Saget?


He did (still does). He's great under pressure on a live telecast, as shown on DWTS.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Bergeron makes DwtS a real pleasure to watch.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Small hijack:

_All the Right Moves_ premieres on the 31st, on Oxygen.



> NEW YORK - May 24, 2012 - Oxygen Media will premiere "All the Right Moves," a new one hour docu-series following the tight knit friendships and lives of four of the most successful and sought-after dancers in the industry, on Tuesday, July 31 at 11PM ET/PT.
> 
> The world of dance is fiercely competitive, but with careers, reputations, and friendships at stake, Emmy®-nominated choreographer Travis Wall ("So You Think You Can Dance"), Teddy Forance (recently featured on "Dancing With the Stars" as dancer and choreographer), Nick Lazzarini (winner of "So You Think You Can Dance" season one), and Kyle Robinson (Julliard-trained and recently featured on "Dancing With the Stars") band together to take this art form to a whole new level by launching the dance company SHAPING SOUND. Through blood, sweat, and tears these lifelong friends and roommates are determined to come together and make this venture a success, giving background dancers a chance to shine.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Small hijack:
> 
> _All the Right Moves_ premieres on the 31st, on Oxygen.


That sounds amazing! Thanks for the heads up. I love Travis and Nick.

Remind me as it gets closer please. I need to check and see if I get Oxygen.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> Remind me as it gets closer please.


Ooh, this. It's not in my program guide yet.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lodica1967 said:


> Remind me as it gets closer please. I need to check and see if I get Oxygen.





Cearbhaill said:


> Ooh, this. It's not in my program guide yet.


I have a Post-it-Note on my computer to remind myself.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ya mean make _me_ responsible for my own television viewing??
Surely you jest


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Ooh, this. It's not in my program guide yet.


I'll take a reminder too, please  You could stick it in whatever the current SYTYCD thread is so we all see it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Ya mean make _me_ responsible for my own television viewing??
> Surely you jest


Dear, silly Cearbhaill.

I have a Post-it on my computer to *remind myself to remind you*.

Edited to add: the forum rules that say we can't start threads until an hour before showtime are really annoying in cases like this.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Dear, silly Cearbhaill.
> 
> I have a Post-it on my computer to *remind myself to remind you*.


And that is why we love you. Well that and your dance knowledge.....


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking forward to season although not sure liking the one night only now that getting to performances.
Not a fan of the cutting of Danielle r/t the head shot and group work. 

Disappointed didn't get too see belly dancer female last week. 
Afraid the ballet dancers are going to dominate guys but will be interested in what Cryus, the stepper, and martial arts guy can do.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lodica1967 said:


> And that is why we love you. Well that and your dance knowledge.....


Yeah, but I don't know anything about dance.

Maybe I know a little bit, for a non-dancer. But mostly I just know what I like.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

peacebringer said:


> Afraid the ballet dancers are going to dominate guys but will be interested in what Cryus, the stepper, and martial arts guy can do.


I am most looking forward to the ballet boys and I hope they clean up 

Seriously, at this point I don't really know who I like best- it's my favorite part of the season because I have so much hope for all of them. 
But IMO there can never be too many ballet boys :up:


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cearbhaill said:


> I am most looking forward to the ballet boys and I hope they clean up
> 
> Seriously, at this point I don't really know who I like best- it's my favorite part of the season because I have so much hope for all of them.
> But IMO there can never be too many ballet boys :up:


Well there will be a male winner and female winner. Just interesting how they are going to play it out and still have decent amount of episodes.
with 20. 1 male and one female go each week so 8 weeks and final? Just not sure how they are going to play it. We will find out wenesday.


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cearbhaill said:


> I am most looking forward to the ballet boys and I hope they clean up
> 
> Seriously, at this point I don't really know who I like best- it's my favorite part of the season because I have so much hope for all of them.
> But IMO there can never be too many ballet boys :up:


also I think with the ballet boys, they are trying to find someone else equivalent to Alex Wong...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Small hijack:
> 
> _All the Right Moves_ premieres on the 31st, on Oxygen.





lodica1967 said:


> That sounds amazing! Thanks for the heads up. I love Travis and Nick.
> 
> Remind me as it gets closer please. I need to check and see if I get Oxygen.





Cearbhaill said:


> Ooh, this. It's not in my program guide yet.


Bumpity bump! _All the Right Moves_ is now in my Guide Data!


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Bumpity bump! _All the Right Moves_ is now in my Guide Data!


THANKS!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jehma said:


> I'll take a reminder too, please  You could stick it in whatever the current SYTYCD thread is so we all see it.


Oh, good, I'm glad you saw the thread-bump!

I'll stick reminders in the current show threads as well.

Warning: the movie _All the Right Moves_ is currently showing on Style, so when you look for the TV show, be sure you're picking the listing for Oxygen.


----------

